
Compromise Pub - serhey
https://compromise.pub/
======
serhey
You want to have a few pints with folks. You start to pick a pub. After hours
of negotiations (nobody wants to go an extra mile) you realize it is a
disaster. As a result, you end up with a bottle of wine on your comfy sofa.

If you have ever been in a case like that then this is a lifesaver for you. We
will help you to find a Compromise Pub for your crowd. Plus, as a bonus, you
will have a spare bottle of wine.

Just provide us with the postcodes you know and we will do the rest!

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Only for UK?

~~~
serhey
ha! Only for London for now, but we have plans to expand to the rest of the
world!

